# Cartmel Races



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Going to Cartmel Races in the Motorhome and parking on the course centre parking area for the day.

Is it ok to overnight here?

We went to Cartmel Races last August in the m/h and took 2 friends. Stopped at Methorp Fell CC site but it cost me almost £50 a night (4 adults, 2 children in 7 berth m/h).

Saw a few m/h's at Catmel who looked to be going nowhere.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

not sure about staying at the races but why not give low fell gate caravan park a ring they are less than 2 miles from cartmel and a mile from centre of grange
low fell gate caravan park 
Cartmel Road 
Grange -over-Sands 
Cumbria 
Cumbria 
Grange -over-Sands 
LA11 7EG 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=visitlink&csid=5199
frank


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i have e mailed them a few weeks ago,there reply was no problem overnighting in the car park,but no facilities,free of charge. you could do the same just to give you peace of mind.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You can overnight in the swimming pool car park in Grange no problem, or if you leave Cartmel past the school approx 3 miles will bring you to Cark in Cartmel go down the hill into the village keep going and on the left you will see the rear entrance to the station you can overnight there also.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have overnighted on the course free of charge several times no problem always one or two others.
A good idea to arrive in the mornong we were right alongside the racecourse-was great. There are toilets on the course (if you are desperate) and its a two minute walk in to the village for pubs /shops etc.
See you there -look out for a dalmation- thats us :lol: 
oh and go in through the coach entrance in centre of village the car entrance is a bit narrow in places :roll:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies.

We will stop over on the course, I can have 1 or 2 little drinks during the day to maybe celebrate any forthcoming winnings.

Mees, we are going on the Saturday and back home Sunday, will have 2 x Labrador dogs with us, 1 golden & 1 choccolate. See you there!


----------

